# GT Avalanche 98 - Aufbau



## Pharell (17. Februar 2009)

*Tagchen Leute 
*
Habe einen 11 Jahre jungen GT Rahmen in meinen Besitz und der bräuchte mal einen kompletten Neuanstrich.





_Vorstellung: _
Komplett XT 08 und Ritchey WCS Teile.
Gabelwahl: 
Manitou Skarep Super 80 oder was mir noch mehr gefallen würde, eine *blaue* *Rock Shox SID* aus dem Jahre 1998 bzw ein anderes Baujahr was geometrisch passen würde.

Was haltet ihr davon? 
Lass eure Ideen fliesssssseeennnn....


----------



## muttipullover (17. Februar 2009)

Ritchey ist doch echt öde. Ich würde eher RaceFace verbauen, Kurbel hast du schon und die roten Decals der Deus XC Anbauteile würden schön mit denen des Rahmens harmonieren. X0 würde ich auch lassen, schon wegen der Optik. Dann noch ein DT-LRS und das Farbkonzept wäre perfekt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (18. Februar 2009)

Alternativ zum DT LRS könnte da auch ein Fulcrum LRS passen, falls es die als Felgenbremsvariante gibt......


----------

